# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Windsurfvideos fr lau ?

## Gast

Kennt jemand eine Internetadresse, wo man sich Windsurfvideos fr Umsonst runterladen kann?

----------


## Gast

>Kennt jemand eine Internetadresse, wo man 
>sich Windsurfvideos fr Umsonst runterladen 
>kann? 




Du meinst illegal und ohne zu zahlen?
so, da Daily dose und tonix keine kohle mehr machen weil jeder nur noch das zeug aus dem i-net saugt?

hmm glaub nicht das dein beitrag hier gerne gesehen ist :)

----------


## Gast

auf http://www.powerhalse.at gibts eine recht gute zusammenfassung des freesyle wc in podersdorf. und das beste ist es kostet nix - find ich echt cool von denen. ich glaube da kommt noch mehr von. 

mfg
schoti

----------


## Gast

Geh doch mal auf die Seite:
http://www.sailriders.com/windsurfing/

sind leider nur Ausschnitte, htte auch gern mehr!

----------


## Gast

Geh doch mal auf die Seite:
http://www.sailriders.com/windsurfing/

sind leider nur Ausschnitte, htte auch gern mehr!

----------


## Gast

AGORIDE.COM was besseres gibts nicht.
77 videos ber fahrer PWATour ...........(chachoo)

----------


## Gast

jo, www.agoride.com hat echt geile und vorallem auch lngere videos und immer sehr aktuell !

don't miss it !

----------


## Gast

http://www.continentseven.com/

----------


## Gast

he wenn irh euch emule runterladet des is so wie kazaa nur fr filme da findet mer auch so den ein oder anderen surf film! alive, ber grancanaria , free your mind , laird hamilton... und alle um die 30-40 min lang und super quali!dafr halt auf 300-700 mb!
aber dafr schn umsonst und noch alle anderen kino filme auf deutsch!:)
jan

----------


## da_hui

hab mi da free your mind runtergeladen, kann ihn aber nicht anschan. der sound ommt zwar, aber das bild bleibt die ganze zeit schwarz

----------


## Gast

dann bruachst wohl nen dvd player.. die kann mer sich im netz au ziehn!zb: power dvd
jan

----------


## da_hui

aberis ne normale mpeg datei. aber ichprobiers mal mit nem dvd player

----------


## Gast

also bei mir tuts aujedenfall, vielelciht hast au nen zu alten windowsmedia player,kannst ja bei windows den 9er runterladen..
jan

----------


## da_hui

da tut sich ja auch nicht :|

----------


## Gast

also ich hab power dvd und da laeufts perfekt!
jan

----------


## Gast

Hi zusammen,
gute Surfvideos - davon zehren wir in Zeiten der Flaute und Klte und ziehen uns damit in den tristeren Monaten wieder hoch. Wie schn, dass es viele davon im Internet nun umsonst gibt. berhaupt sollte man im Leben kein Schnppchen auslassen: Angefangen von den Billig-Wrstchen aus der Massentierhaltung bei Aldi ber das Superschnppchen auf der Boot bis eben hin zu den kostenlosen Downloads aus dem WWW. Ich mu zugeben alles sehr verlockend aber wo fhrt das alles letztendlich hin? Die Surfindustrie macht seit Jahren nur noch Verluste. DAs liegt u.a. auchg daran, dass gute, in der Entwicklung teure Produkte nach eibner Saison unter den Herstellungskosten verhkert werden. Klingt erstmal recht Konsumenten-freundlich. Aber sptestens wenn man sein Board nach einer Saison verkaufen will und dann nur noch 25% des Neupreises bekommt zahlt man dann doch die Rechnung. Nun knnte man hingehen und nur noch gebrauchten Krempel kaufen, denn wenn man was neues zu beginn der Saison zum halbwegs regulren Preis kauft ist man ja total bescheuert, es sei denn man ist geldscheisser. aber hoppla, wenn keiner mehr was neues kauft, gibts auch immer weniger gutes gebrauchtmaterial. Und wenn keiner mehr fr ein Surfvideo zahlen will, wieso sollte dann ein Filmteam um den halben Globus reisen, um die abgefahrenste Action auf Zelluloid zu bannen? Etwa aus purem Surfenthusiasmus? Laden wir also weiterhin alles aus dem holy Net, das annimiert zuknftig bestimmt ne Menge Produzenten teure gute Filme zu machen. Aber dann kannst Du ja Deine Popelhalsen von Deiner Freundin aufnehmen lassen und sie ins Netz stellen.
Hoffe dass Du oder andere Schlaumeier mal drber nachdenkt.
Ansonsten allen Aloha,
Marcus Engel

----------


## Gast

moin

auf meiner seite: www.sehmoment.de gibts videos (ausschnitte) aus holland sowie auch andere funsportvideos / ganz neu: Globe Skateboard WM 2003 Dortmund..

also: www.sehmoment.de   ---> markus schming ---> funsportvideo

viel spass & aloha
markus

----------


## Gast

ich sehs nicht ein mir die zu kaufen! was wei ich 30 euro fr 30 min,ne danke vorallem so surf videos guck ich 2 mal an dann nich mehr. drum werd ich mir weiter aus netz ziehn, ich wett du hast genauso mp3s oder gebrannte cds!
jan

----------


## Gast

und vorallem 80% die ich ausm netz zieh sind keine die man kaufen kann sondern von amateuren zusammen geschnittene videos ber gran canaria,oder so!
jan

----------


## da_hui

hase icq?
velleicht kannste mri j mal was schicken

----------


## Gast

musst du kaufen dicker

----------


## Gast

jau hab ich(118496386) sind halt die meisten recht gro..
aber knn mer ja mal gucken
jan

----------


## Gast

ftp://ftp.steffo.nu

----------


## Gast

...knnte mir einer der "Lauheimer" mal erklren, warum die Jungs, die die geilen Videos mit hohem Kosten- Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand nicht durch einen fairen Kaufpreis dafr entlohnt werden sollten!?!?!
Euer Schmarozertum kotzt mich an, schade, dass es solche Typen wie Euch bei uns Surfern gibt...
marcus

----------


## da_hui

danke

----------


## Gast

Scheinst auch ein richtig toller Surfer zu sein!!! So richtig tolerant und freundlich so mu das sein. 
Aber sei mal ehrlich. Findest du die Preise wirklich fair??? Reicht es nicht, dass man sich fr Board und Segel schon ein Loch in sein Budget sprngt.Jetzt sind die Filme eher was fr alte reiche Knacker oder verwhnte Puten, die eh alles von Papa in den Arsch gesteckt bekommen.
Wren die Filme etwas billiger,wrden sie viel viel mehr gekauft auch von uns "Lauheimern". 
Und davon htten dann auch Tonix usw. ihren Nutzen.Klar zieh auch ich den Hut vor ihrer Arbeit und was du da von Zeit- und Kostenaufwand schreibst stimmt auch, aber wie gesagt, wren sie billiger wrden mehr kaufen und Tonix knnte trotzdem weiter geile Filme drehen. 

P.S. Marcus krieg dich wieder ein, geh mal ne Runde Surfen.

----------


## Gast

Hey!

Also, ich sage nur: saugt einfach for free, was nur geht! Wenn sich jemand eine DVD kaufen will, soll er das auch meinetwegen aus militanter berzeugung zur Rettung der Filmcrews tun! Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin kostenlos downloaden und brennen, was das Zeug hlt. Leute, spart das Geld und spendet lieber fr einen wohlttigen Zweck! Ich wette, da selbst die Leute, die die Filme drehen, auch selber irgendwo saugen.
Ach, ist doch eh alles egal, macht doch was Ihr wollt!!! Bitte nur nicht Eure Meinung anderen aufzwingen...

----------


## Gast

Nun ist hier schon fast alles gesagt worden zu dem thema. Aber, ich will auch meinen Senf noch abgeben.

Grundstzlich finde ich es ok, wenn man sich mp3's zieht oder bei emule einen neuen Kinofilm. Ich glaube, es gibt keinen guten Film, den ich im SVideo Format gesehen habe und nicht nochmal im Kino. genauso lufts doch mit CDs, wenn der Kauf lohnt, dann kauft man die Dinger doch i.d.R. auch. Den Ausschuss, den htte ich ohne das downloaden im internet nicht gekauft.

Aber bei den Surf-DVDs sieht es ja ein bischen anders aus. Ich bin eigentlich auch heiss auf die Escape-DVD. Aber  32,-- fr 39min. Das ist doch ein stolzer Preis. Fr ca. 20 Euros bekommt man aktuelle Filme mit 2 Stunden Bonus-Material. 

Sicher ist das ein unfairer Vergleich, da die auch fter verkauft werden, als ein Sport-Video. Aber - fr 20 htte ich das DIng schon im Regal stehen - bei  32,-- berleg ich nun schon lange.

Jemand anders hatte ja schon gefragt, wohin das fhrt. 
Neben der "Verarmung der Filmteams" fhrt da aber auch zu immer schlimmeren Kopierschutz Manahmen der Unterhaltungs-Industrie. Bald kannst du einen bezahlten Download nur noch auf einem Gert abspielen. Original CDs kannst du nicht mehr koiperen oder in deinem PC abspielen - oder einfach zu mp3'S machen.

Also - keine Aktion oder Reaktion. Man mu sich der Sache nur bewut sein und nicht hinterher rumjammern. Und wenn ich mir eine CD kaufe und die tracks nicht mehr auf meinem mp3 player hren kann, dann bin ich angepit.

tja - langer rede kurzer sinn? Nix ist umsonst. Nur einige Preise berzogen. Aber egal ob wir nun downloaden oder kaufen - wir ndern das ja sowieso nicht *grins

aloha

mav

----------


## Gast

geschieht dir recht


>hab mi da free your mind 
>runtergeladen, kann ihn aber nicht 
>anschan. der sound ommt zwar, 
>aber das bild bleibt die 
>ganze zeit schwarz

----------


## Gast

richtig so, wenn es so weitergeht wird es wohl bald gar keine Tonix Filme mehr geben . haben es schon ohne die ganzen download spacken schwer genug.  Danke fr deine Untersttzung  mfg

----------


## feliks

jungs man muss aber doch mal unterscheiden zwischen windsurfvideos wie alive, the search etc. und kurzen spots und eventberichten bspw. wo z. b. kann ich denn einen film vom freestyleworldcup auf bonaire oder pozo sehen? mit viiiiel glck auf eurosport, aber sonst? websites sind doch wirklich die einzige mglichkeit um halbwegs gut versorgt zu sein ber die wintermonate... also nicht so n stress machen sondern noch mal ne wirklich gute zusammenfassung alle sites mit surfstuff posten...

----------


## Gast

Tach zusammen,

gerade da es wirklich wenig vom Windsurfen im Fernsehn zu sehen gibt, sind wir dabei ein Windsurf Video-Magazin rauszubringen. Dabei knnte Ihr Beitrge ber PWA-Events, Moves, Travel, Fahrer, etc. sehen - und das zum kleinen Preis.

Geplant sind 4 Ausgaben pro Jahr. Der Preis wird bei gnstigen 12,90 Euro liegen - im Abo sogar bei 9,90 Euro pro DVD.
Spielzeit ca. 40 min.

Somit sollte es fr jeden mglich sein, sich mit informativen und unterhaltenden Videos ber die News der Szene zu informieren.

In Krze wird eine Art "Beta-Release" zum Kennenlernpreis von voraussichtlich ca. 8 Euro erscheinen.

Weitere Infos gibts unter: www.burned-magazine.com


Viel Spa noch!
Michi

----------


## Gast

hey video freaks

checkt mal www.high.tv, die hatten vom contest in bonaire bers internet berichtet... die haben auch sonst immer berichte, gratis, halt einfach mit werbung


hang loose, reto
soulrider.ch

----------


## Gast

moin
checkt auch mal http://www.sehmoment.de/windsurf/videos.html
da gibts videos aus sardinien und holland.
gruss
markus

----------


## Gast

dem kann man nix hinzufuegen. die naechste free your mind dvd werden mir nur noch als video on demand anbieten... anders geht es nicht mehr...

greetz henne /tideguide & fym productions

----------


## Gast

Danke fuer die Info! Die haben wir denn auch gleich mal an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter gegeben. Manche sind schon selten bloed.

----------


## Gast

>Danke fuer die Info! Die haben 
>wir denn auch gleich mal 
>an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter 
>gegeben. Manche sind schon selten 
>bloed. 

ghn!!! ich mach mir in die hosen vor angst! gut,dass nicht alle menschen so schlau sind wie der franz, dann htten wir, die dummen ja mchtig probleme!

----------


## Gast

Schaut auf www.on-wave.de da gibts was auf die Augen!! und das KOSTENLOS!! Viel Spass

----------


## Gast

Probiert auch hier. Ein Film aus Dahab.

http://www.alien-riders.pl/read.php?id=92

----------


## Gast

Dich sollte man direkt in Ketten legen. Die Typen, die Windsurfvideos machen, sind keine Hollywoodproduzenten. Wenns mehr von deiner Sorte gibt, kannst du dir das bald abschminken mit Videos. Schalt mal die grauen Zellen ein, dicker!!!

----------


## Gast

Solche Nazis wie ihr wrdet die Dinger auch noch saugen, wenn sie 5 Euro kosten wrden. was habt ihr eigentlich fr vorstellungen von den sogenannten filmcrews. meint ihr die fahren im benz vor und lassen sich von der hostess die fe waschen. ihr habt echt keine ahnung. ich hoffe, dass ich typen wie euch nie ohne es zu wissen am beach begegne. 
verreckt doch an eurer ignoranz!!!

----------


## Gast

geh nachhause

----------


## Peter

Ich hatte einige Videos auf meiner Homepage, aber dann habe ich gehrt, dass man dafr abgemahnt werden kann und auch die Gema Forderungen stellen kann. Also fix gelscht!
Pete

----------


## Unregistriert

schon gesehen? geile action hat mich umgehauen!

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASI...eralesdrif-21/

Noch ein tip ist das buch von Daniel Duane. Fr Flautentage im Bulli der Hammer:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASI...eralesdrif-21/

----------


## Redaktion

Noch ein Tipp: ber 60 Wellenreitvideos und 18 Windsurffilme ab 9,90 EUR gibt's im DAILY DOSE Shop, deutschlandweit versandkostenfrei ab 29,90 Bestellwert:

www.dailydose-shop.de

(mit jeder Bestellung untersttzt ihr unser kostenfreies Online-Mag)

Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Unregistriert

Guckt doch mal bei www.windsurfershome.net Da gibts auch einiges

----------


## Unregistriert

Wer saugt der klaut!!!

Die Moviemaker haben wirklich nicht viel Geld und da saugt Ihr noch????

Bald wird es keine Surfvideos mehr geben. Dann msst Ihr alle kleine Anfnger bleiben!!!!

Ich sehe nur Surfen mit dem Geielsten Material die nicht surfen knnen!

Dabei hng ich die meisten lappen mir 10 Jahre alten Boards ab.

Mfg

@Surfers.de

----------


## Unregistriert

Im Shop hier auf der Website gibts ne gratis dvd zu jeder bestellung dazu, vom Worldcup auf Fuerteventura

----------


## Unregistriert

Checkt die trailer unter www.wetandsalty.com ! Da gibt es ca. 7 Minuten Video for free... den Rest gibts dann auf Doppel DVD zu einem fairen Preis.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ohhh rosettenknig

----------


## Unregistriert

dies verficke surfindustrie is so arschig teuer da kann man nicht von geiz sprechen der ganze spa geht so weit das sich nur noch die reichen und schnen den spa gnen knnen 1300 euro fr ein surfbrett das nach einem halben ja bricht (ok garantie)na klar ......... dann esse ich halt die nchsten 3 monate nichts alles geld den groen firmen

----------


## Unregistriert

hiermit mei ich nicht die filme macher

----------


## Unregistriert

wer willmich filmen kost auch nix bring mich dafr auch im lebens gefahr  :Happy:  und ihr drfts alle sehen

----------


## Unregistriert

gibts gratis --> escape from pressure http://www.star-board.com/gallery/video/

----------


## Windsurfjunkie

Ich finde man hat mehr davon ein Original in den Hnden zu halten... und wenn man die DVD nich mehr haben will dann kann man sie ja wieder verticken wo is das prob heut zu tage.. 30 finde ich teilweise auch etwas berteuert aber man muss auch mal sehen wie die jungs teilweise rumgekommen sind kauft mal nen Album im laden  also musik technisch ich finde das is teuer! und da is die musik industrie auch selbst schuld wenn es leute gibt die saugen. 
also wenn ich nach hause komme egal wie spt oder wieviel promille dann kommt erstma alive oder plug n play rein  :Wink:  
aber nun back to topic surfvids die privat gedreht sind und mit unbekannter oder weniger bekannter musik unterlegt sind suche ich auch noch ein paar um schonma wieder richtig hei auf den nchsten hack zu werden  :Smile: 

also hang loose und scheit euch nich so an ^^

----------


## Redaktion

Seit kurzem online: www.dailydose.tv

Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## moohain

Auf www.north-surfer.de kannste du zumindest auch Videos ansehen,... auch fr lau... ;-)

----------


## Der Freerider

hier gibts alles was das herz begehrt, windsurfen,kiteboarden und wellenreiten.
klickt mal rein, auch das ist umsonst...und legal... 


http://www.free-magazin.tv/flash/index.html

----------


## chrissurfer52

> hier gibts alles was das herz begehrt, windsurfen,kiteboarden und wellenreiten.
> klickt mal rein, auch das ist umsonst...und legal... 
> 
> 
> http://www.free-magazin.tv/flash/index.html



...und ne richtig geile Seite

----------


## Der Freerider

richtig  :Wink:

----------


## Santa Cruz

naish.tv
hat gute qualitaet

----------

